# Small Engine Education



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Iam now gonna be a Senoir in High School, and i looking for the next level in education. I would like to be a "Briggs Master Tech." or a Tech. that works with at a dealer. But, i still wanna have a side bussiness off of that like i do already. (Flo-Jet Performance) What schools do i need to look at to accomplish that? Are they any online programs that i can do this summer?

Any advice or comments would be nice.

Thanks
Blake S.


----------



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

Check out your local trade school or vocational school for small engine repairs. VoTech is better than correspondence training but costs more. While chasing parts for my small projects I see a lot of young high schoolers turning wrenches in the service areas...I know they aren't making much money but they are greasing their hands and busting knuckles for the techs they will someday become. 

With determination and a passion for the trade, the sky is the limit. There is so little time and so much to learn.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

What is VoTech? I googeld it and i got VoTechDirect. I wanna work at a small engine shop, but ive got a awesome job that pays $240-260 per week. And the only thing i do is wash Tractor&Trailers.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

holy crap, I want your job, I'm getting about $230 a week and I work on them 40 hours a week

course I'm only getting $7.80 an hour


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

21, just turned last friday


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Iam 17, and i work 44-52 hr. work week getting payed $8.50 per hr.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm jealous


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> holy crap, I want your job, I'm getting about $230 a week and I work on them 40 hours a week
> 
> course I'm only getting $7.80 an hour


Do you have any formal training in small engine repairs? 

Factory Schools etc...??


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

not factory school no, I took a class in high school, and went to a career center and took a small engine course there, and now I work where I work


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> not factory school no, I took a class in high school, and went to a career center and took a small engine course there, and now I work where I work


You might want to look into the Briggs factory school and getting their MSD certification. Technicians that have training and experience command much higher salaries. Nationwide avg for small engine mechanic 365 - 676 per week, based on information from some job search sites.

Oh and Happy Belated Birthday :hat::hat::hat::woohoo:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks 30year, and I've been thinking about it, but I'm still undecided if I want to stay in small engines the rest of my life, especially the way gas prices have been going, thats really gonna start hurting us pretty quick. The last time our briggs rep came he told me there was a website we could goto to take a test and apparently all major companies would view it, but I cannot for the life of me remember what it was, and it was such a simple website too.

But either way, I guess gas prices shouldn't deter me that much, cause there will always be the old people who know that gas engines are normally the best route to go, and people will always need their lawn-mower fixed, just like they will always need to buy groceries.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well the gas prices are getting pretty hard to handle, heck it's costing me about a grand a month just to drive out for my jobs.... but what are you gonna do. 

As the industry evolves we just have to adapt, if that means electric equipment or manual equipment, it's still gonna break and need to be repaired. 

It's what I do because it's what I know, but your young and if you have other interests now is the time to explore them, don't wait until your pushing 50 and wondering if you should be doing something else instead...


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

How do you get into the Briggs Factory School? I talk to i guy at work that works on Forkliifts/Golf Carts and he say hes been to Briggs, Kohler, Kawi, and other factorys before he moved on. But he said that the dealership paid for him to go. Can a non-dealer tech. go to these schools?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Well the gas prices are getting pretty hard to handle, heck it's costing me about a grand a month just to drive out for my jobs.... but what are you gonna do.
> 
> As the industry evolves we just have to adapt, if that means electric equipment or manual equipment, it's still gonna break and need to be repaired.
> 
> It's what I do because it's what I know, but your young and if you have other interests now is the time to explore them, don't wait until your pushing 50 and wondering if you should be doing something else instead...


turning a wrench is really about the only thing I enjoy also, I know my way around computers, but I don't have any ambition to try and work on them for a living. That and I can explain how a small engine works 1000x better than I can explain how a computer works, that and they are MUCH easier diagnosing than computers.

A grand to drive out for jobs? you do service calls all the time for your shop?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> you do service calls all the time for your shop?


I am self employeed, I do mobile repair service and fleet maintenance for some LCO's.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

So whats the good way to become a Tech. at a dealership/dealer? I thinking about goin to a Automotive machinist school (SAM Racing) to become a machinist for small engines. Since theres 3 Kart tracks in a 1hr drive of me, and no engine builder/machinist, i think thatll be a great opportunity for me. But i would love to become a Tech. at a dealership/dealer!

Is there any colleges out there? Iam willing to travel anywere to become educated some more!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A great way to start, is to apprentice at a shop and gain knowledge from other mechanics. Get them to send you to the factory school for the engine brands they handle.


----------



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

He's is right on the money. Small engine shops offer a great place to get started.
Talk to the small engine techs in your local shops. Most are willing to share their experiences.

Vo Tech; sorry about that. I attended a vocationail technical school which was a state operated accredited two year school. I had an interest but didn't really have a passion for my trade until I was in the program and starting competing with my classmates.


----------

